# Thank-you to Suzan !!!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Suzan sent a wonderful box of goodies to Bronwyn with treats and harness's and a collar for Giovanni.
Bron says the kids love the treats, and the harness's will sure come in handy with all the new rescues we get constantly.
Suzan sent a beautiful collar for Giovanni, but it was too small for him. Suzan , Bron loves that collar though and wants to know where you got it. What a wonderful group of people on this site to give so freely to our rescues. Bless you all and special thanks to Suzan. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Susan,:aktion033: what thoughtful gifts, you have a wonderful giving heart


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You are quite welcome, Edie. I wish I could do more. 

I hope one of the fluffs can use the collar. I got it here: 
Asian Silk Dog Collars-Collar Categories




plenty pets 20 said:


> Suzan sent a wonderful box of goodies to Bronwyn with treats and harness's and a collar for Giovanni.
> Bron says the kids love the treats, and the harness's will sure come in handy with all the new rescues we get constantly.
> Suzan sent a beautiful collar for Giovanni, but it was too small for him. Suzan , Bron loves that collar though and wants to know where you got it. What a wonderful group of people on this site to give so freely to our rescues. Bless you all and special thanks to Suzan. Hugs,Edie


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is soo sweet!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Suzan, I will let Bron know where you got the collar. I know she will be using is. She REALLY liked the way it is made. Very pretty too. You did good.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great gift Suzan to a really great cause. Those collars are so beautiful.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How generous of Suzan! I looked at those collars and they are all beautiful.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That was so nice.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So kind of suzan .


----------

